# 1:20.3 Truck Info?



## jmaurer1 (May 28, 2008)

Short version: What do most people now use for wheels and trucks in 1:20.3?

Longer version:

Okay, so I stopped modeling Fn3 about 10 years ago because it was just so hard to remember all the different sizes/scales and I didn't have the space or money for a layout other than in N (so I've been modeling in N). Now I not only have the space, but a woman who wants to HELP build the layout. Apparently LOTS of changes have taken place in the last 10 years...mostly mfrs going out of business . Anyways, I have several pieces of rolling stock that is in various stages of construction that I now want to complete, but what do I use for trucks?

In a perfect world, since they are Carter Bros. cars I would use Hartford Carter Bros trucks...now sold by Ozark Miniatures...and $70 (and depending on what page you look, they may or may not be in stock). Okay, so I need $280 in trucks and wheels (and to find out if they have them in stock or not)...lets just put a different truck under the cars so I can get them running, maybe something inexpensive until I can come up with enough money for the Carter Bros trucks. In the past I used Bachmann trucks and added brake beams to them...and they are not available either. So what does one use these days? Thanks for your input and I'm sorry if this is a stupid question. I really did try to use search first but didn't come up with a definitive answer.

Jeff Maurer
Penryn CA


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jeff,
I would use USA Trains arch bar trucks, around $7 to 8 a set and Bachmann metal wheels. The least expensive way to do it.

Chuck


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Are Carter Bros trucks like the ones used on West Side Lumber Co. cars?
Accucraft have them separately but you can sometimes get the log cars for much the same price around $70 so that isn't any help. Just letting you know they are there.
Bachmann have 1:20.3 metal arch bar truck pairs for around $40 or thereabouts. I think Reindeer Pass and TrainWorld have them.

Andrew


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The Bachmann trucks are out of stock, most everywhere. We have Piko trucks available, and some from USA Trains.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Bachmann's plastic trucks work well. They're 3' 7" wheelbase in 1:20.3, the same wheelbase as many of the trucks on the D&RGW. Star Hobbies in Annapolis, MD usually has really good deals on the Bachmann trucks. Sometimes they have metal wheels, sometimes not. He's also got good prices on the Bachmann 31mm wheels when you buy a case (enough for 6 cars). Keep your eyes open on ebay and elsewhere for scratch-and-dent Bachmann cars. You can sometimes pick them up for around $20 each, usually with trucks with metal wheels. 

LGB, Piko (archbar) and USA Trains trucks are virtual clones to the Bachmann trucks. I don't think any of them come with metal wheels, though.

Keep your eyes on ebay. There's a guy on there who has old Delton/Caledonia parts available from time to time. I used to have a link, but it's disappeared. He sells disassembled trucks, usually 5 pair for $25! You need to supply your own springs and wheels. For the springs, I used Hartford Products' 0.154" springs. Wheels, I used Bachmann. The Delton trucks are a 4' wheelbase in 1:20.3.

You can sometimes find Delton or Aristo Classics (made from the old Delton molds) on ebay as well, though usually not cheap enough to justify trashing the car for the trucks. 

Also, check out Hartland Locomotive Works' trucks. I can't remember what they look like off the top of my head, but they're similar in wheelbase to the Bachmann/LGB/etc trucks. 

Later,

K


----------



## jmaurer1 (May 28, 2008)

Ozark Miniatures are out of the Carter Bros trucks for the next month (at least) so it looks like the search for Bachmann is on or I will order some of the Pikos from Reindeer. Star Hobbies website is...lets just say 'challenged' or I would have considered buying some from him. Thanks for the help and suggestions.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Give Star Hobbies a call. He's a good guy to do business with, but--yeah--his web site isn't geared towards online shopping.

Later,

K


----------

